# Skilled Nominated 190 visa queries



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

I am trying for Australian PR visa. Though my aggregate IELTS score is 7 but got 6 in writing so I am applying for Skilled Nominated 190 visa. From whatever information I can gather from internet I think NSW would be a good option to live and work in. Please help me with following queries 
1.	I got +ve result for ACS skill assessment for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) but one of my experience was not found suitable and thus total experience found suitable sums up to 7 years and 8 months. This happened because the pdf I submitted did not have all the pages of Statutory Declaration document. Otherwise my experience is genuine and correct. I have total of 9 years and 4 months experience. Can I still claim 15 points for over 8 years of Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation in EoI?
2.	What are the steps to apply for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa. I checked website business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration but could not find the exact steps to apply.
3.	Should we first submit EoI or apply for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> I am trying for Australian PR visa. Though my aggregate IELTS score is 7 but got 6 in writing so I am applying for Skilled Nominated 190 visa. From whatever information I can gather from internet I think NSW would be a good option to live and work in.
> *Check 6 band in writing is sufficient for your occupation for NSW 190.*
> 
> Please help me with following queries
> ...


Above reply in *Bold*


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mroks for prompt response.
Yes 6 band in writing is sufficient for my occupation for NSW 190.

"1. I got +ve result for ACS skill assessment for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) but one of my experience was not found suitable and thus total experience found suitable sums up to 7 years and 8 months. This happened because the pdf I submitted did not have all the pages of Statutory Declaration document. Otherwise my experience is genuine and correct. I have total of 9 years and 4 months experience. Can I still claim 15 points for over 8 years of Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation in EoI?
Check under points tab in the link Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa"

My concern here is that would immigration authority accept my actual experiance of over 9 years despite that ACS assessed only 7 years and 8 months as suitable? Is it okay to submit EoI or shall I get a review done by ACS? ACS marked experiance of 1 year and 6 months as not suitable due to Insufficient Details.


"3. Should we first submit EoI or apply for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa?
Yes, First EOI and then NSW nomination"

Would it be okay if I submit EoI now and apply for NSW nomination in July?

Thanks & Regards,
Satish


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> Thanks Mroks for prompt response.
> Yes 6 band in writing is sufficient for my occupation for NSW 190.
> 
> "1. I got +ve result for ACS skill assessment for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) but one of my experience was not found suitable and thus total experience found suitable sums up to 7 years and 8 months. This happened because the pdf I submitted did not have all the pages of Statutory Declaration document. Otherwise my experience is genuine and correct. I have total of 9 years and 4 months experience. Can I still claim 15 points for over 8 years of Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation in EoI?
> ...


You can submit your EOI now. EOI validity period is 2 years. You can modify EOI if required.


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks. Can you please suggest on my other query also. 

My concern here is that would immigration authority accept my actual experiance of over 9 years despite that ACS assessed only 7 years and 8 months as suitable? Is it okay to submit EoI or shall I get a review done by ACS? ACS marked experiance of 1 year and 6 months as not suitable due to Insufficient Details.

Thanks & Regards,
Satish


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> Thanks. Can you please suggest on my other query also.
> 
> My concern here is that would immigration authority accept my actual experiance of over 9 years despite that ACS assessed only 7 years and 8 months as suitable? Is it okay to submit EoI or shall I get a review done by ACS? ACS marked experiance of 1 year and 6 months as not suitable due to Insufficient Details.
> 
> ...


This 1 year and 6 months experience is before 7 years 8 months exp or after?

You can claim experience outside your ACS by providing documents like payslips, bank statement etc. That is ACS certifies exp till the date of ACS application, and any relevant exp after that can be supported.


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> This 1 year and 6 months experience is before 7 years 8 months exp or after?
> 
> You can claim experience outside your ACS by providing documents like payslips, bank statement etc. That is ACS certifies exp till the date of ACS application, and any relevant exp after that can be supported.


It is in between. 

Jan-2004 to Jan-2005 Suitable
Jan-2005 to July-2006 *Unsuitable*
July-2006 to Mar-2012 Suitable
Mar-2012 to Mar-2013 Suitable

I do have experiance letter and payslips for experiance from Jan-2005 to July-2006 that was found Unsuitable.

Regards,
Satish


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> It is in between.
> 
> Jan-2004 to Jan-2005 Suitable
> Jan-2005 to July-2006 *Unsuitable*
> ...


Check whether Statutory declaration can work under this scenario.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Check whether Statutory declaration can work under this scenario.


Yes, Statutory Declaration can work as it says
“ I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else? 
If an applicant is unable to obtain an employment reference on a Company letterhead from an employer, an applicant may submit a third party Statutory Declaration from a work colleague.”

Actually for ACS assessment also I gave Statutory Declaration along with experience letter. But unfortunately when I converted the scanned copy of Statutory Declaration pages, page no. 2 of 3 paged document was not copied to pdf. So Statutory Declaration pdf had page 1 and 3 only. 

After submitting EoI, would I be given a chance to prove my experiance or decision will be solely based on ACS report?

Thanks & Regards,
Satish


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> Yes, Statutory Declaration can work as it says
> “ I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?
> If an applicant is unable to obtain an employment reference on a Company letterhead from an employer, an applicant may submit a third party Statutory Declaration from a work colleague.”
> 
> ...


Have a check with DIAC on this as ultimately they give the points.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

satishkhatri said:


> Yes, Statutory Declaration can work as it says
> “ I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?
> If an applicant is unable to obtain an employment reference on a Company letterhead from an employer, an applicant may submit a third party Statutory Declaration from a work colleague.”
> 
> ...


There is something like Review Application, have a check on it.
General Questions | Australian Computer Society


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Have a check with DIAC on this as ultimately they give the points.


Thanks Mroks, appreciate all your help.

Regards,
Satish


----------



## mani786 (Jun 10, 2013)

hi 
I hv submitted my online application for visa 190 on 6 jun 13 but still waiting for allocation of CO. Normal time frame which is mentioned on official website of DIAC is 5 weeks whereas in my case its more than 9 weeks. Is it normal. can some one guide on this. Regards


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mani786 said:


> hi
> I hv submitted my online application for visa 190 on 6 jun 13 but still waiting for allocation of CO. Normal time frame which is mentioned on official website of DIAC is 5 weeks whereas in my case its more than 9 weeks. Is it normal. can some one guide on this. Regards


Communicate with DIAC through email or telephone. There might be some reasons behind the delay. 190 visa has high priority as compared to 189.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello 

I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.

Can i fill up EOI without soft copy of letter and apply for 190 SC with WA sponsorship?

Would be of great help if you can throw light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

yes only ur reference no is enough for applying eoi and u can start of ur eoi and wa ss

all the best


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


only ur reference no and expiry date is enough for the eoi but for state they need scanned copy for the ss.....so u can ask EA to send email of the positive skill assessment or u have to wait for them


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> only ur reference no and expiry date is enough for the eoi but for state they need scanned copy for the ss.....so u can ask EA to send email of the positive skill assessment or u have to wait for them


Expiry date or Date of assessment???


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> only ur reference no and expiry date is enough for the eoi but for state they need scanned copy for the ss.....so u can ask EA to send email of the positive skill assessment or u have to wait for them


dude reference number will be generated on the letter.The letter will be made by tuesday while i wish to submit EOI today.


----------



## syedi (Apr 25, 2016)

My question is regarding 190 visa application. They have asked Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in Australia?
Now i had a train fine, that i had received but i had to leave the country as my visa had expired. Now i have made the payment. But I have made the payment after 3 year. Do i say 'Yes' or 'No'? Can any one tell me the repercussions of saying 'Yes'?


----------

